

Hacking of Tax Records Has Put States on Guard - erickhill
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/06/us/south-carolina-tax-hacking-puts-other-states-on-alert.html?hp

======
001sky
_The hacking has raised questions about whether South Carolina was unprotected
or simply unlucky. Most of the stolen credit cards were encrypted, but the
Social Security numbers were not. The computer system that was hacked [did not
have a free layer of security monitoring] offered to all South Carolina
agencies, according to the State Budget and Control Board._

\-- interesting detail

